# INCREASE IN EUTH'S IN GA MAKES THE NEWS - VIDEO



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.cbs46.com/video/18285119/index.html


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

And it shows Spalding.... we are so lucky in my county that as other counties are euhanizing more, we have a brand new facility with extra room and a really dedicated team to adopt them out and offer spay/neuter. So it is not all of Georgia.
Local.... http://www.pawshumane.org


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

And it's about to get worse. Once the holidays are over I would bet more layoffs etc and more pets at the shelters... Breaks every morsel of my heart.


----------

